# Christmas gift for my MIL



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have made several of these before and my mother in law has really liked them so I made her one for christmas. Backing is some of Mikes maple burl, always some great looking stuff. Every letter is a different type of wood, except there are 2 pieces of cocobolo in there with different coloring. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

That's got a lot of eye candy for sure. Really nice.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 15, 2014)

Great work!
i love the toe nail insert at the bottom !!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2014)

Josh, this is very cool. I think my personal preference would be one color of wood for the letters...but that's just a personal thing. Did you use a template for the letters and a router, or is this painstaking jig saw work?


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

TimR said:


> Josh, this is very cool. I think my personal preference would be one color of wood for the letters...but that's just a personal thing. Did you use a template for the letters and a router, or is this painstaking jig saw work?


Each letter is scrolled out and then belt and hand sanded to 400 grit. The letters are epoxied on top of the backing. The backing and letters are both lacquered. I've thought about having just one type of wood for the letters but people really like the variety of different types of wood when I've given the option so that's why I usually go that route. I can show more figure that way too usually.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

The woods are, in order: curly koa, flame box elder with terquoise inlay, red mallee with terquoise inlay, cocobolo, leopardwood, cherry burl, black palm, amboyna burl, buckeye burl, snakewood, cocobolo, sindora burl and bocote.


----------



## jmurray (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks good! Gotta keep the "MIL" happy


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice work Josh! That maple slab is awesome!TA


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 15, 2014)

All of it is awesome to me Josh.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice use of the slab Josh. Looks great.


----------



## Aurora North (Jan 24, 2015)

Really nice!


----------

